# Hi all



## Dixie

Hi all, I am a newbie. I know this is a long post but I don't feel like I know anything about this whole process and talking to others going through the same would be great for my morale. Here is my background. My DH have been married 5 years and had been TTC for about 1 1/2years before we went for treatment. We went through the hoops and found out I am OK but my DH has severe male factor infertility but he does have enough sperm to do ICSI . So I started the supression on 3/29/03 with Lupron 10u and went in for baseline US and BW on 4/10/03. My baseline revealed that I had two cysts one in each ovary but my E2 level was 32 pg/ml but my doctor told me the cysts would not be a problem because they were not making any E2. I started gonal F 225u + Lupron 5u on 4/11/03. May next US and BW was on 4/14 where my E2 level was 102 pg/ml and all follicles were < 10mm . My most recent US on 4/17 revealed 2 follicles>12mm on right and 3>12mm + 3>11mm on left and E2 level of 503 pg/ml. I was told by the nurse that this is not an ideal cycle . Tonight I am suppose to up my dose to 300u Gonal F + 5u Lupron and go back in tommorrow for another US and BW. Does this cycle seem normal to anyone. I have no idea!!! I was hoping for more follicles because they told me that you can expect about half to fertilize and I am worried that I won't have enough to produce good embryos. Anyway this seems like a great place to get good advice and just be able to talk about my fears and concerns. thanks for listening


----------



## Mel

Hi Dixie,

Welcome to the site, you will recieve a lot of support from all the girls on here, they are a super bunch 

I hope that your scan goes well today and that your follies have behaved and grown overnight, i was in the same position as you not so long ago and mine had a growth spurt overnight - i ended up with 54 follies (17 eggs out of that lot), so we didnt do bad at all. Just goes to prove things do happen and i hope that they do have a growth spurt .

Speak to you soon and good luck

Mel

x x


----------



## Dixie

Dear Mel, Thanks for the reply. I went in this morning for the US and I did have more follicles = about 9 or so which are all bigger than 12mm  Nurse said that my cycle was doing much better today and would not be cancelled  I guess it is easy to panic during the whole thing, thanks for the reassurance. Don't know my E2 level yet, will find out this afternoon. Nurse said I will probably have to back in on Sunday for another US + BW and that egg retrieval would most likely be Wenesday 4/23 next week (one day after my birthday, maybe it is a good sign). Anyway, I just wanted you and everyone else to know what a great site this is. I really appreciate have a safe place to talk and discuss concerns with others. Thanks again, Dixie


----------



## Mel

Dixie,

Thats great news, they normally do go in hiding then all of a sudden sprout out from all directions, you will have a lovely bunch of eggies there for Weds (and at a good time too - easter time  ) - and your birthday is definately a good omen .

Speak to you soon

Mel

x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Dixie
Welcome to FF !!!!!  

You have certainly come to the right place for support each and everyone of the girls and boys are fab.

Really pleased that your scan has gone better today, it is amazing how things change so quickly over night.

On one of my cycles we only got 11 follies but got 9 eggs and 8 fertilised, so just remember it does only take one to get your dream .

Good luck with your next scan and with EC and soon you will be on the 2ww board.

Take care and all the best
Jo


----------



## Dixie

Dear Mel, 
E2=775 today up from 503 yesterday. Nurse said my E2 was rising well and to take 300u Gonal F +5u Lupron again tonight. Also said I have to go in tommorrow (Saturday) for another US and BW, probably again on Sunday. I guess I probably miss the first couple of hours of eggs and candy on Sunday . Is it normal to have to go in every day for US and BW this close to egg retrieval? Anyway, are you starting another cycle soon? If so, all the best!!! Talk to you later, Dixie


----------



## Dixie

Dear Jo,
Hi, Thanks for the encouragement. Since this is my first cycle, I am pretty nervous. I think I have to learn not to panic everytime things are not going as planned or I will become a nut (Although my DH would say that it would not be a matter of becoming a nut just a matter of nut intensity ) Although, I don't know that I wouldn't be nervous even if it wasn't my first time. It is a pretty strange experience but it will be worth it if it works. Are you starting a cycle this month? If you are, I wish you all the best. Hopefully everyone on the board will have good luck in April although I am a little biased since it is my birthday month. Talk to you later, Dixie


----------



## Jo

Dear Dixie.
Yes I am having IVF this month, start sniffing 26th (I hope)  , this is our 4th go and I am still so nervous, it feels like it is our first go, but as you say it will all be worth it when...........not if  it works for all of us  

By the way I too get told I am a nutter, but it sure helps when you are going through all this, and it just means you have good excuses  .

Take care, and April/May are going to be fab months  .

Love and hugs
Jo


----------



## Mel

Hi Dixie,

Its good to see that you are getting on ok, i think different clinics do scans at different times, all there protocols seem to differ no matter where you are, but its good that they are keeping an eye on you .

Yes we will be starting an FET this month - well next week to be exact, its a medicated one so i still have to down reg but after that its tabs to get my endometrium to a nice thickness for my little embies to nestle into.

I think April /May is going to be good months also so here is to all those positives we will be seeing soon .

Mel
x x


----------



## Dixie

Dear Mel and Jo, 
I went in for BW and US this morning. Tonight I am doing the big HCG injection (1ml sounds like alot ) with egg retrieval being Monday 4/21/03 . I am glad they are doing it on Monday, I feel like a water balloon and that way I should be able to enjoy 
Easter tomorrow and my birthday on tuesday  . Hopefully then on thursday two little guys will be put back in . Anyway wanted to keep you guys up to date. Hope you both have a great weekend. Later, Dixie


----------



## Mel

Thats great news Dixie, mondays going to be a good day 

All the best for your EC

Mel

x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Dixie.
Brilliant news   

Monday is going to be a fantastic day and you will have 2 embies on board on Thursday and then you can go and join the 2wwer's, there you will find lots of support and lovely girls going through what you are going through, they will make you smile and help you through the 2 ww.

All the very best.
Thinking of you.
Love and hugs
Jo


----------



## Dixie

Hi Mel and Jo,
Have bad news today . My egg retrieval went really well on Monday, I didn't feel and anything (I think I slept through most of it ) and they got 10 eggs. The doctor came in after the surgery and said they got ten eggs and they looked perfect and healthy. I was totally estatic!!!  But today on my birthday, he called and said that yesterday although my husband's sperm sample had enough in numbers that they had to really search hard to find 10 sperms that were moving in order to do the ICSI with my ten eggs and that today unfortunately one only 1 out of the ten eggs were fertilized . He also added that he didn't think the one guy would make it till thursday but he would keep me informed and if it did make it he would put it back in. He also said the low rate of fertilization indicated that my husband's sperm probably had a large degree of DNA fragmentation and therefore we would not most likely be able to produce any offspring using his sperm and we should try an cycle of IUI for our next step with donor sperm since I don't have any detectable problems with my eggs. I am really upset!! I don't even want the one fertilized egg put back in me if it makes it till Thursday because I can't help that think there is something wrong with it. My husband is devastated, he keeps apologizing for putting me through the IVF/ICSI procedure with his "rotten sperm". He has been sort of sad and depressed ever since we found out his sperm is so bad last year but he seemed to perk up over the last couple of days, saying he had a good feeling the IVF/ICSI was going to work for us. Now he is putting on the brave face. He says he wants us to do the IUI with the donor sperm but I can't help but think that it is not what he really wants. I really don't care either but I really wanted us to have one that was genetically our own. What would you guys do?? I am afraid this whole fertility thing is going to send us both into a huge depression and that our marriage will suffer greatly. Life never seems fair but after reading about everyone else's struggles I guess it must seem that way to everyone. Anyway, I keep you guys up to date on what happens to the one embryo and what we decide to do next if anything, maybe we should just try and adopt. At least, I still have two tiny dogs that I can dress up and carry around like babies for now. Sorry to dump this on you guys especially since you are probably close to starting your own cycles. Perhaps the tragedy of our misfortune will be overcome by you guys having sucessful cycles with super positive results which is what I really hope and pray will happen for you and everyone else. Dixie


----------



## Jo

Hi Dixie and Dh
I am so sorry to read your post today.

I know it isn't a good out come, but it does only need one embryo, and if this little guy does make it to Thursday, then it must be strong and they can tell you how good they think it is.

I have just read your post to my husband, and he said that he knows he would feel the same as your husband, and we would as well,if it was our eggs, but you didnt marry him cos of his sperm, you married him cos you love him, please remind him of that.

Just please remember we are here to listen to you.

Dont give up on your embryo yet, you still have a very good chance this is going to be ok.

Love and hugs
Jo


----------



## Pilchardcat

Dear Dixie

I just read your last post and I am so sorry for the upset it has caused to you and you dh. I have no words of wisdom to offer you but I sincerely hope that
your little embryo makes it thru to thursday.

Jo is right when she says they can tell exectly how good the embryo quality is, that should reassure you a lot when you go back for embryo transfer.

I wish you lots & lots of luck Dixie, please tell dh not to be hard on himself, there are lots & lots of guys on this board with the same problems. My cousins dh was in the same situation when they had ICSI and now have two beautiful sons. Big hug & take care of each other,

All my love Amanda x x 
x


----------



## Dixie

Hi Jo and Amanda, 
Thanks for all of your advice and encouragement yesterday, I really did need it. The embryologist called me today and said the one little embryo had made it and had divided  ! My ET is tomorrow (Thursday) in the afternoon. I am soo glad the little guy made it and although I know realistically our chances are less with just one, I can't help but feel really happy that at least we have one shot. My husband decided if the little guy makes it, he going to nickname him or her "OMEGA" for the "last one left". At least he is a little more hopeful now!! Anyway just wanted to keep you guys up to speed. 
All the best, Dixie


----------



## Mel

Dixie,

That is fantastic news, you only need the one little guy and this is it, you and your dh have done really well and i am so delighted for you, things seem to be looking up .

Good luck for you ET and see you over in the 2 ww, here is the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=2268;start=140#msg30943 there are a few girls going through the 2ww already and some will also be joining you so you will have plenty of company while you are there and plenty of encouragement.

Take care

Mel

x x


----------



## Dixie

Dear Mel, 
Thanks for the encouragement . I will go onto the 2ww board and it will be great to talk with others waiting for the 2 weeks. It must be pretty hard. I am taking a vacation for a week but I can use my brother's computer to talk with everyone while I am there. My husband , myself, and our two tiny dogs are driving down on Sunday from Ohio to Knoxville, Tennessee to spend a week's vacation with my mum and brother. It should help to distract me somewhat and I can relax alot while I am there ^sleepy^and get some babying from my mum . Anyway I just want to give you and Tony a special Thanks for all you have done for me and everyone else. You guys are very special people  and I am wishing you guys and everyone else all the best ^group^!!! Thanks again for everything, Dixie


----------



## Mel

Dixie,

Have a well earned rest and take care of yourself and that lovely hubby of yours, you both deserve some TLC ^group^, its been a tough time, your holiday in Tennesee sounds fab, have a great time and log on when you can to let us know how you are - be good to know you are well  .

Take care both of you and those little doggies of yours.

Mel and Tony

x x x x x


----------



## ansie

Hi Dixie

I am new to this site so I hope you don't mind me hopping in on your conversation, and I'm from the UK and you all seem to be from the States! I hope everything is going well on your holiday and you are trying to relax and let that little egg find its way. I read your message and thought I'd tell you that we tried out a company called Foresight in the UK to help with my husband's sperm and increase our health. 

It sounds severe but for the three months we have given up alcohol, eaten a mainly organic diet and taken vitamins. My husband's sperm was 90% abnormal at the start we tested half way through and it had reduced to 85% so we are hoping it is even better by the time he needs to do his thing for IVF. Anyway, hopefully you will not need to think of this until you need to try for another baby. I am keeping my finger's crossed for you.


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Ansie,

Welcome to FF - we hope you fit right in here with us all, just to let you know 99% of us are in the UK - Dixie is a newbie and is from USA but Mel and Jo who answered her are here in UK, but we welcome everyone to our community here.

Good luck with your tx when you commence it.

Tony


----------



## Jo

Dixie
FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Remember it only takes one, try and stay as positive as you can, and enjoy your holiday, you both deserve this soooooo much.

Take care and do let us know when you can.

Love and hugs
Jo


----------



## Jo

Hi Ansie
Welcome to FF !!!!!!!!

As Tony has said we are mainly from the UK but there are a few girls from other places  , and we welcome them just as much.

I hope you feel at home here, the girls and boys are just fantastic on this site, this has been my backbone for over a year now, and in that time I have made so very good friends .

Good Luck with your tx when it does start.
Take care
Love Jo


----------



## Dixie

Dear Jo, Tony+Mel, Amanda2003, and Ansie, 
Thanks for all of your encouragement and advice. 
Had a nice beginning of vacation but went into an emotional funk about 2-3 days into the 2WW. Decided not to go onto the 2WW board because I was in such a bad state and didn't want to bring anyone down. Scheduled to go to clinic and blood test tommorrow which is 14 days post embryo transfer but not really hopeful at all even though af has not arrived yet. I couldn't stand any more and took hpt this morning and it was negative . Don't know what we will do next although on embryo transfer day doctor said if this didn't work he thought we should try the same protocol again. I don't see how that would work as we only had 1 out of the ten ICSIed eggs fertilize this time and only that one embryo to transfer. Anyway I guess my ordeal isn't anything compared to most everyone else's as this was our first IVF attempt and everything. I really admire everyone's tenacity and hope things are going well for everyone. Talk to you all later, Dixie


----------



## ansie

Hi Dixie

Just realised that you posted a message a couple of days ago, so sorry to hear that it didn't work out, but they say the first go is a way of establishing your protocol and it is very unusual for it to work first time. So keep positive, it will work for you, look at all the other girls who have kept trying and were successful in the end.

Take care,
Ansie x


----------



## Dixie

Dear Ansie, Thanks for the support. I will probably try again in July/August as I am a scientist and I have to travel to research meetings this month and in June. It is great that you got 12 eggs and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that they will all fertilize for you and dh. Good Luck and lots of babydust. Keep thinking positive . Dixie


----------



## Jo

Hi Dixie
I am sorry, I have only just seen your post, I have been away for the weekend, and have only just got round to trying to catch up.
I am so so sorry that your tx didnt work this time, but don't give up, we will all get there, Our babies are just taking longer then we had wished for, but we will get there.

My thoughts are with you both
Love and hugs
Jo


----------



## Mel

Dixie,

Sorry i too was away for the weekend and didnt realise you had posted.

I am so so so sorry this time didnt work, but please done give up, as Jo said our babies take time sometimes to get here but they are waiting to be picked at the right time.

Take time to heal and take care of one another

Mel and Tony


----------



## ansie

Hi Dixie

Thanks for your message, you are a scientist! that sounds exciting!  I draw pictures all day! Its great that you are trying again in July/August. We had a bit of a knock on the theory that 'no alcohol and vitamins improves the sperm' as we had to go for ICSI again,  but I am keeping my fingers crossed that we do OK. Should find out later.

Ansie x


----------



## Dixie

Dear Jo, Mel, and Ansie, Thank you all for for the encouragement and advice. I am now feeling more like my old nutty self again , I guess it just takes some time to get over a failed cycle. Anyway I am looking forward to giving it another go in July/August after my schedule quiets down a bit. 

Mel and Jo, I am thinking positive thoughts for your cycles and sending you lots of babydust. I hope it is your turns for lots of baby bumps this time around.

Ansie, I wouldn't worry about the ICSI treatment, I bet it will work great and that you'll have plenty of embies to transfer and freeze. I sending you all tons of babydust and hoping for lots of positives and baby bumps this month. Also being a scientist is not all that exciting. Somedays are better than others cause every once in a while I get a free cookie or something to make my day ^cool^. How pathetic is that! I tell my husband that since I work in a secured entry building and my work is funded by the federal goverment , that it is basically governmental welfare provided for us crazy scientist in order to keep us secured away from the normal population all day long. 

I am hoping that everyones cycles are successful this month, there have been alot of positives already so that is a good sign. Lots of love and babydust, Dixie


----------



## ansie

Hi Dixie

A top secret scientist eh? I knew it! Glad to hear even top secret scientists look forward to cookies! 

Glad to hear you are feeling better, I am waiting for a phone call to let me know how many embies have survived overnight!  Scary stuff!

Ansie x


----------

